# Musik hängt bei abspielen vom notebook



## kaihanse (29. Januar 2008)

*Musik hängt bei abspielen vom notebook*

Hallo,

wenn ich musik mit dem media player oder winamp von der festplatte meines laptops abspielen will, stockt die Musik (ruckelt) ab und zu, obwohl ich sonst keine weiters programm außer evtl icq geöffnet habe. 
Woran kann das liegen? Und wie kann ich das ändern?

Hier meine Notebook <Daten:

CPU: AMD Turion 64 x2 Mobile Technology 1,60 GHz
2 GB Arbeitsspeicher
32 Bit System
Geforce Go7200 mit ca 330 MB Gesamtspeicher

Dann noch mal so ne frage am rand: Wie würdet ihr mein Notebook bewerten?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Musik hängt bei abspielen vom notebook*



			
				kaihanse am 29.01.2008 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich musik mit dem media player oder winamp von der festplatte meines laptops abspielen will, stockt die Musik (ruckelt) ab und zu, obwohl ich sonst keine weiters programm außer evtl icq geöffnet habe.
> Woran kann das liegen? Und wie kann ich das ändern?


 schau mal im taskmanager, ob der player dann auch mehr CPU last hat, wenn das prob auftritt.






> CPU: AMD Turion 64 x2 Mobile Technology 1,60 GHz
> 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher
> 32 Bit System
> Geforce Go7200 mit ca 330 MB Gesamtspeicher
> ...


 gutes office notebook für normaluser


----------



## kaihanse (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Musik hängt bei abspielen vom notebook*



			
				Herbboy am 29.01.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> kaihanse am 29.01.2008 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne nur Ca 5000 K
woran könnte das liegen


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Musik hängt bei abspielen vom notebook*



			
				kaihanse am 29.01.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne nur Ca 5000 K
> woran könnte das liegen


nicht die RAm-last, sondern die %-zahl bei "CPU"



ansonsten: zu alter treiber, oder virenscanner stört...?


----------



## kaihanse (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Musik hängt bei abspielen vom notebook*



			
				Herbboy am 29.01.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> kaihanse am 29.01.2008 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be pendelt auch dann wenns hängt zwischen 25 und 40 % hin und her.
Aber normal müsste der prozessor doch locker aushalten is doch dualcore.

an welchen treiber könnte es liegen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Musik hängt bei abspielen vom notebook*



			
				kaihanse am 29.01.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 29.01.2008 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sound oder board. oder halt einem tool, das im hintergrund aktiv ist.


----------



## unpluged (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Musik hängt bei abspielen vom notebook*



			
				kaihanse am 29.01.2008 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Woran kann das liegen? Und wie kann ich das ändern?



- Und vor allem im Start/Systemsteuerung/System/Hardware/Gerätemanager/IDE ATA-
  ATAPI Controller nachschauen ob DMA für alle Laufwerke aktiviert ist.
  An die DMA Einstellungen kommst du nur im Gerätemanager 
  DOPPELKLICK auf das Gerät in IDE ATA-ATAPI Controller oder einzeln auf
  Primary/Secondary IDE, dann müssten die verschiedenen Reiter eingeblendet 
  werden.

Wenns was im PIO Modus laufen sollte muß man das ändern... wie genau jetzt weis ich nicht genau


----------

